# Sexing Goldfish!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi I was wondering how to tell if my goldfish is a male or female. I have a 2 year old fantail and i was wondering what it was. Can you help me? or does anyone know of a good site that might have good pics and a good decription of how to tell the difference.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A male will need to be of breeding age before you can tell it is male. Here is a link with good pictures. What you are looking for in the picts is what looks like ich.

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/goldfish/info/info.htm


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

females are usaully alot plumper than the males and in breeding season the males get little white dots that look like sugar grains on the gill covers head and sometimes pectoral fin edges and these are called breeding tubercules!


----------

